# Anyone Related to the Smock Buys out there?



## Rojo22 (Nov 8, 2008)

It has been a while for the smocks to be offered, and I was wondering with all of the new folks we have around here, and the old members who may need a new one, Does anyone have the ability to start a group buy on this??????  I know I would order 5-10 of them!


----------



## LanceD (Nov 8, 2008)

I am in the process of locating them and also some shop aprons that will be a lower price than the smocks. I'm also getting quotes on pricing and should hear back from some of the suppliers during the week.


----------



## RonSchmitt (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey lance,
When shopping around for smocks ( and t-shirts etc...) keep in mind there are some of us who are, shall we say, skinny challenged, and some larger sizes would be appreciated if available.


----------



## Hayseedboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Ron,

I would prefer to think of myself as "Abdominally Challenged" or "Abdominally Enhanced."  Personally, I see it as a possible upside.  If famine hits... I will outlive a bunch of people!!!  

lr


----------



## Lathemaster (Nov 9, 2008)

I believe Bill Grumbine refers to this condition as large turning muscles.


----------



## Ligget (Nov 9, 2008)

I have the body of a God! Budah.....:eat:


----------



## Monty (Nov 9, 2008)

And than there are those that have the body of a god.........Buddah's a god.


----------



## Ligget (Nov 10, 2008)

Snap, we posted at exactly the same time!


----------

